# My BBW toons



## Jack Skellington (Sep 29, 2005)

I thought I'd repost some of my older BBW toon sketches in honor of the new forums. 

This one oddly enough started out as a fembot. I will post some more shortly.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

She's alive!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

Last one for now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Last one for now.




Ahhh, I love her.... lol I should really do that outfit for Halloween one year, I think I'd make a good Jeanie.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, I love her.... lol I should really do that outfit for Halloween one year, I think I'd make a good Jeanie.



I think you would make a fantastic Jeannie.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful work, love them all especially the jeannie


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh you would totally make an excellent jeannie, your hair would look great in that style too.

You could use your white belly dancer costume and you'd be 90% of the way there


----------



## Aliena (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, that genie looks soooo seductive! Barbra Eden should have been so beautifully voluptuous!  

Did you know that artist make great lovers?? Heh, so I hear!


----------



## missaf (Sep 30, 2005)

Heather, you'd make a great Elvira for Halloween this year ;-)


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

missaf said:


> Heather, you'd make a great Elvira for Halloween this year ;-)



Sounds like a great idea.. which reminds me.. I haven't even investigated a costume for this year... I better get my fat butt on it!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

love the jeannie.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 30, 2005)

I love your work, very nice. They're beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!
Cindy


----------



## Coop (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome drawings dude. I hope to see more from you.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  

People really seem to like Jeannie. I'm going to have to do some more characters that arent gothic. This is the only other one like that I have right now. An extra curvaceous Jessica Rabbit


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

wow. awesome work.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> People really seem to like Jeannie. I'm going to have to do some more characters that arent gothic. This is the only other one like that I have right now. An extra curvaceous Jessica Rabbit



Once again, totally amazing. I always tease Buffie and tell her she is a fat jessica rabbit - I hope she gets to see this post


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Sep 30, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> I always tease Buffie and tell her she is a fat jessica rabbit...


 
yeah, totally!


----------



## eljay (Sep 30, 2005)

Great stuff there Mr Jack Sah, reminds me to add "Go back in time and teach self to draw" to my To Do list


----------



## Coop (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Loscos (Sep 30, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic toons.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> Once again, totally amazing. I always tease Buffie and tell her she is a fat jessica rabbit - I hope she gets to see this post



Thanks Heather.  

Buffie would make a really cool Jessica Rabbit and with your long dark hair, I think you'd be great as Bettie Page. Kind of neat that this thread is also giving people a lot of Halloween costume ideas.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

Speaking of Bettie Page...

This was going to be my bbw toon version of the Bettie Page jungle pictures. Never got around to finishing her.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 30, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Speaking of Bettie Page...
> 
> This was going to be my bbw toon version of the Bettie Page jungle pictures. Never got around to finishing her.




Very nice... feel free to keep 'em coming.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Sep 30, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Speaking of Bettie Page...
> 
> This was going to be my bbw toon version of the Bettie Page jungle pictures. Never got around to finishing her.



Love love love love love love love her!! She's amazing.  

I want something like her for a tattoo, do you do custom work?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> I want something like her for a tattoo, do you do custom work?



I've never done any custom work. I'd be willing to try and if you want to copy her design for a tattoo you're welcome to.


----------



## dragorat (Sep 30, 2005)

I love how you take female icons & shall we say SUPERSIZE them.Which brings up an idea.....I'd LOVE to see your take on some of the female superheroes!


----------



## Cannibal (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are gorgeous! Whimsical, sexy... I love your style.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Sharp skillz, Jack. Now you make me wanna post some of mine in a thread... (all the free picture hounds shout, "yes! yes!")

OK, I will... but not to take away from yours, you got skillz, and you know how to use them. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice use, sir. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice use!


----------



## missaf (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, I'd love to see you colorize Thethica Wabbit


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 1, 2005)

dragorat said:


> I love how you take female icons & shall we say SUPERSIZE them.Which brings up an idea.....I'd LOVE to see your take on some of the female superheroes!



I never done any superheroes. Not really my thing. But I might eventually have to do a Linda Carter Wondy because of my love of retro stuff.


----------



## dragorat (Oct 1, 2005)

Wondy would be GREAT.Sticking with the retro idea since you seem to associate with TV & movie ladies,might I suggest Yvonne Craig as Batgirl & perhaps Kristi Swanson's Supergirl.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't forget Julie Newmar's Catwoman. Rrrrrrrrrrrrowwrrrrrr!


----------



## DocSavage57 (Oct 1, 2005)

The Jeanie reminds me of fantasies of Barbara Eden if she were fatter. I like the work, please keep it up. Thanks!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 2, 2005)

This sketch of Vampirella is the closest thing to a comic book super heroine I've done.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 3, 2005)

And we're all glad you did!


----------



## dragorat (Oct 3, 2005)

Anothe lovely transformation of an entertainment icon...


----------



## fatlane (Oct 3, 2005)

Just tested the reputation thingy... IT WORKS! YAY! I'm all in favor of people posting pics, so I thought I'd start here. I'll work my way around...


----------



## Buffie (Oct 4, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> Once again, totally amazing. I always tease Buffie and tell her she is a fat jessica rabbit - I hope she gets to see this post



~Blush~ Hee hee!!! Heather! I'd dress up as Jessica Rabbit for Halloween, but I think some of the folks at the office might find it distracting.  

LOL  

But thanks to Jack's mad skills, at least I know now what it would look like if I did.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 6, 2005)

Not sure if I posted the finished version of this one before. I kind of messed up on the inking and wasn't too happy with it.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 26, 2006)

Those girls are really beautiful :wubu: :smitten: !! If only they were real   lol.

Your a very talented artist Jack  !!

Matthew.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2006)

WoW... You are quite the artist. Those are some nice drawings!! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Belly Lover (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome drawings I like them all a lot.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 27, 2006)

hey jack! awesome drawing. i really didn't know that we can post art on these boards. we should have a section for that. that would be sweet. i have got to show you guys more of my work when i get the chance.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 27, 2006)

It's alive! When did this thread come back from the dead? 

Thank you for the kind words about my sketches.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> An extra curvaceous Jessica Rabbit



I absolutely LOVE that arm!


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 1, 2006)

:shocked: BBW JESSICA RABBIT??? :shocked: 

*faints*


----------



## rusteeldn (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice work there


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 4, 2006)

My favorite drawing is either fat jeanie or flabby Mrs. Frankenstien. 
Please post more eventaully.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 5, 2006)

I actually haven't drawn anything in a while. It goes in cycles I guess. I will draw a bunch of stuff in a short period of time and then nothing for several months.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 5, 2006)

Thats fine the longer the wait the better the drawings .


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 27, 2006)

I've looked at these a few times, but never commented.

That was rude of me.

I like your work, *Jack*.


----------



## Satsurou (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice draws  I love them all (just noticed the thread and watched all of them)


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2006)

Jack, I remember seeing some of your drawings on the old board and enjoyed them then, too. You have a very graceful style.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

Jack, you artwork is very nice.

You have a lot of talent!

:bow:


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 29, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> It's alive! When did this thread come back from the dead?
> 
> Thank you for the kind words about my sketches.



This is the first time I have come across it. Great work. I love the Jeannie!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, I love her.... lol I should really do that outfit for Halloween one year, I think I'd make a good Jeanie.




She looks like you, or you look like her.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone.  

I'm really going to have to start drawing again.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> She looks like you, or you look like her.








PANTS


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I thought I'd repost some of my older BBW toon sketches in honor of the new forums.
> 
> This one oddly enough started out as a fembot. I will post some more shortly.



I appreciate that they are drawn by hand--real nice work, Jack!


----------



## Geordie_No9 (Apr 21, 2006)

love these toons .... could i use one for our banner on our bbw community ?

please

pretty pretty please ?


----------



## Geordie_No9 (Apr 21, 2006)

o btw i think there excellent


----------



## seavixen (Apr 22, 2006)

Someone asked for a colourized Jessica Rabbit.. since no one else did one, here's a half assed version. Once again, Jack, your toons are irresistible, and my beginner-grade colouring doesn't do 'em justice.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW! 

Amazing work again Seavixen.


----------



## rarwrang (Apr 22, 2006)

great coloring job! it's real nice! but yea jack you are amazing artist, i wish my pen would obey me like that.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 22, 2006)

I decided the colouring could probably do with a little more attention, so I cleaned up some edges and added a little detail.

Very nice job on her, Jack. My fiance also approves  I love her back especially. Great work!


----------



## kyla (Apr 25, 2006)

Jack those are wonderful toons!


----------

